# Time Gap FE to PE



## Rusty the Vizsla (Dec 23, 2017)

What is the average study time required after one passes the FE exam to taking the PE?  Wouldn't it be best to take asap while all the FE material is fresh?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 24, 2017)

I took the FE in October 2013 and the PE in October 2015. I didn't want to wait too long in between because I didn't want to forget the simple stuff. I also felt that I had good study momentum that I didn't want to lose. But I needed to take some time off. I didn't want to burn myself out. 2 years in between worked for me.


----------



## Feras (Dec 27, 2017)

Taking the PE after the FE gives the advantage of two points:

1 - The basics are still fresh.

2 - You're still on the "study/exams" mood.

Personally, I took the FE in December 2016 and the PE in October 2017, passed both on first attempt.  I felt burned as having a demanding job and studying.  

All the best!


----------



## goast55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Took the FE in Feb, PE in October, passed both.  It's up to you and know what kind of time commitment you can give.


----------



## NalGenePool (Jan 2, 2018)

Took the FE in Oct 2013 (still in school) and took the PE Oct 2017 and passed. Doing work outside of work wears you down but I spent 3 hours a night for ~2 months and only had to do it once.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

You will also want to check to see what your state requires.


----------



## casummerlin (Jan 13, 2018)

I took the FE in April 2010.  Just passed the PE in October 2017.  It was my first try, but I wish I'd had the option to take the PE in October 2010.  There are a few things I've learned in my work experience that helped me on the exam, but it wasn't worth having to re-learn all the stuff I didn't use for 7 years.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Agree with Audi.  In PA, you must have 4 year experience after receiving the FE certificate to sit for the PE exam.


----------



## ericjiangpsu (Feb 2, 2018)

i personally don't think there's any major co-relationship between FE and PE. They are totally different exams. Obviously, one is closed book and one is open book.

When i prepare the PE, i never look at any material from FE. The PE exam study is quite independent. 

You don't have to spend more than a day to look back the FE stuff, i believe those basic knowledge are already embedded to your mind. 

FE is more about theories, while PE is more applications oriented.   (i took FE in 2012, PE in 2017, unless FE exam has been revised during these years)

FE is definitely much easier during college or right after school, because we were at the climax of Theories at that point.


----------

